# Forearm Pain Bicep Curls



## ImAwesome (Sep 26, 2015)

I've been getting bad pain in my forearms. I usually get it after doing bicep curls but it normally heals in a couple of days before I'm back in the gym. But tonight I had the pain from the start on curls and had to abandon half of my work out for the night. It's a horrible pain and it goes worse when I let go off the weight for a few seconds.

Any ideas?


----------



## ImAwesome (Sep 26, 2015)

Here is a picture to kind of help pin point where the pain is. Along the bottom it's where the forearm drupes. That's right where the pain is. Hope that helps.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes I know the feeling, I've had it too. It's a fu**ing terrible pain, makes me not even want to let go of the bar after my set. I think it's pain in the tendon, perhaps caused by using a weight that your muscles can handle but your tendons can't. I took a few weeks off doing curls while it eased off a bit and then I started using an EZ bar rather than a straight bar and curling a lighter weight and focusing more on form and squeezing and stretching the bicep with each rep rather than focusing solely on heavy weight.


----------



## BruceWayne (Aug 29, 2015)

Sounds like a distal bicep tendon strain, ive had this, go easy and rest it for a good few months otherwise you can rupture your tendon and have a bicep tear.

there other options by taking peptides to heal it, im in the process of this with good results.

Use arnica gel and rub it around the forearm, helps allot.

Take 3-5g of taurine pre workout, will ensure your tendons are lubricated , to prevent further strain and injury to the joint. Helps with pain and does help you on lifts in general.

or could be your forearm muscle itself and again that needs rest


----------



## ImAwesome (Sep 26, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Yes I know the feeling, I've had it too. It's a fu**ing terrible pain, makes me not even want to let go of the bar after my set. I think it's pain in the tendon, perhaps caused by using a weight that your muscles can handle but your tendons can't. I took a few weeks off doing curls while it eased off a bit and then I started using an EZ bar rather than a straight bar and curling a lighter weight and focusing more on form and squeezing and stretching the bicep with each rep rather than focusing solely on heavy weight.


This is what I was thinking about doing mate. Cheers


----------



## ImAwesome (Sep 26, 2015)

BruceWayne said:


> Sounds like a distal bicep tendon strain, ive had this, go easy and rest it for a good few months otherwise you can rupture your tendon and have a bicep tear.
> 
> there other options by taking peptides to heal it, im in the process of this with good results.
> 
> ...


A few months sounds a bit heavy. I'm going to do what DLTBB said first and see how that goes.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

As my man CT Fletcher says

DONT WORRY JUST CURL THAT s**t

CURL THAT SHITT

CURL IT MOTHER****ER


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Had this issue myself round about when I first started training. Wasn't so much the curls that hurt, it was more letting go of the bar.

Didn't rest it and just persevered and literally one day a month or 2 after it started, it just stopped hurting!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Had this issue myself round about when I first started training. Wasn't so much the curls that hurt, it was more letting go of the bar.
> 
> Didn't rest it and just persevered and literally one day a month or 2 after it started, it just stopped hurting!


I've had the same thing when I first started training and more recently when I switched from lightweights to heavy weights,gone now though. Probably where you're not used to handling the weight.


----------



## ImAwesome (Sep 26, 2015)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Had this issue myself round about when I first started training. Wasn't so much the curls that hurt, it was more letting go of the bar.
> 
> Didn't rest it and just persevered and literally one day a month or 2 after it started, it just stopped hurting!


Good to hear. Agree with the letting go of the bar bit.


----------



## ImAwesome (Sep 26, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I've had the same thing when I first started training and more recently when I switched from lightweights to heavy weights,gone now though. Probably where you're not used to handling the weight.


I had gone up on the weight to what I normally lifted. I think I'll just have to drop the weight and concentrate on squeezing hard after each rep.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ImAwesome said:


> I had gone up on the weight to what I normally lifted. I think I'll just have to drop the weight and concentrate on squeezing hard after each rep.


I went up a weight on db curls today and had it a bit


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I like weighted chin-ups as a heavy/low rep bicep exercise, since by keeping the forearm vertical the muslces and tendons involved in supporting your wrist aren't put under as much strain as when curling.


----------



## ImAwesome (Sep 26, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I like weighted chin-ups as a heavy/low rep bicep exercise, since by keeping the forearm vertical the muslces and tendons involved in supporting your wrist aren't put under as much strain as when curling.


Cheers Ultra.



FelonE said:


> I went up a weight on db curls today and had it a bit


Sucks man. The pain is horrible


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

I found that I started suffering this as I got stronger and lifted multiple weights. The way I have overcome it, is firstly training forearms religiously, but also to stretch them before lifting. To do this I lift the barbell and simply stretch my forearm whilst holding it at its lowest point.


----------



## ImAwesome (Sep 26, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> I found that I started suffering this as I got stronger and lifted multiple weights. The way I have overcome it, is firstly training forearms religiously, but also to stretch them before lifting. To do this I lift the barbell and simply stretch my forearm whilst holding it at its lowest point.


I really do need to work on forearms more. It's as if I just forget.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

ImAwesome said:


> I really do need to work on forearms more. It's as if I just forget.


I was the same but the guy I train with said I cheat curl to much (to avoid forearm pain) and suggested I train them more as well as stretch them.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

id ease off curling work till your forearm has recovered. Sounds like a strain, and will only get worse the more you push it.

ive strained my forearms quite a few times and you'll be surprised how badly it effects your training. Any curling, and pulling like for back, movements are screwed! Takes ages to recover so id do something now rather than trying to train through.

rest and recover. Pack ice on it when you can, shrink the injury.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I like weighted chin-ups as a heavy/low rep bicep exercise, since by keeping the forearm vertical the muslces and tendons involved in supporting your wrist aren't put under as much strain as when curling.


dont get as good a pump from that as a curl though .


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

toxyuk said:


> dont get as good a pump from that as a curl though .


That's down to the rep range and rest periods, not the exercise. Heavy/low res curls don't give a pump either and this what what I was suggesting an alternative for. Pump type training stimulates a different type of growth.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Just to add, doing the same sets, reps and rest periods for chin ups and pump style curl training would probably result in a similar pump actually, but most people aren't strong enough to try. I do 3x8 weighted chin ups myself, but getting a pump is not my goal.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I get it bad too, go lighter and stop using the bar, use dumbells and a hammer grip will allow you to curl without as much pain.


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

also had this...have this whenever i use a straight bar...EZ bar has saved me from the feeling of having a pin forced through my arm.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

thats the good thing about roids you only have to smash out a few reps an you get a awesome pump.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> thats the good thing about roids you only have to smash out a few reps an you get a awesome pump.


I never understand why people get so excited about a pump to be honest, but if it make you happy, enjoy  .


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

ImAwesome said:


> I've been getting bad pain in my forearms. I usually get it after doing bicep curls but it normally heals in a couple of days before I'm back in the gym. But tonight I had the pain from the start on curls and had to abandon half of my work out for the night. It's a horrible pain and it goes worse when I let go off the weight for a few seconds.
> 
> Any ideas?


I had this a while back. EZY bar helped. I also loosened my grip a bit. I felt I was using to much forearm and not enough bicep. Try preacher curls and very light grip. Helped me till no end.


----------



## ImAwesome (Sep 26, 2015)

unleashhell said:


> also had this...have this whenever i use a straight bar...EZ bar has saved me from the feeling of having a pin forced through my arm.


Yeah mate I'll stop using the bar and just focus on the EZ bar now.



dmull86 said:


> I had this a while back. EZY bar helped. I also loosened my grip a bit. I felt I was using to much forearm and not enough bicep. Try preacher curls and very light grip. Helped me till no end.


Will do thanks mate



toxyuk said:


> thats the good thing about roids you only have to smash out a few reps an you get a awesome pump.


I'm natty but how does that work?


----------



## ImAwesome (Sep 26, 2015)

Had a few days off. Tried again tonight and couldn't do much, wasn't even doing biceps or any curls. :confused1:


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Know the feels OP, still tryna find a way around it. Gonna give DTBB's advice a go.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Yes I know the feeling, I've had it too. It's a fu**ing terrible pain, makes me not even want to let go of the bar after my set. I think it's pain in the tendon, perhaps caused by using a weight that your muscles can handle but your tendons can't. I took a few weeks off doing curls while it eased off a bit and then I started using an EZ bar rather than a straight bar and curling a lighter weight and focusing more on form and squeezing and stretching the bicep with each rep rather than focusing solely on heavy weight.


I always get it when I start to go heavier, prolly because the forearm starts to get more involved


----------



## ImAwesome (Sep 26, 2015)

For those interested I had two weeks break and now I'm back in wearing KT tape. The pain isn't completely bad but it's a lot better. Also switched my routines so I'm not putting pressure on the forearms eg. doing more hammer curls rather than a straight bar curl now.


----------

